# Will the J.J.Abrams Enterprise make it to kit form



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Do you think that even though Round 2 cancelled their J.J. Abrams Enterprise that some other company may still make it as a plastic model kit. I also attended a hobby show at a Hobbytown last Saturday while I was on vacation. No Sci Fi models but plenty of Military kits and well built. Maybe next year I hope, I'd like to see some Star Trek kits built and painted. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Someday, but not by R2.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The second movie will be out in 2012 (IIRC). So there's still a chance we may see a model of the nuship. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Having said that, though, I'm not willing to hold my breath. 

Sean


----------



## scifiguy67 (Jan 18, 2011)

i hope not that ship is ugly!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't know, don't care. They took a beautiful design and trashed it.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

don't think he started this thread so you guys could go on your usual rant


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Gotta say that any thread featuring the JJ-Prise is gonna end up this way, JT

Name of the game on the 'net


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Liked the movie, liked the new Enterprise! Would love to have a NEW ship to build, not just a re-pop of a 40 year old kit or a different size of a ship that I have built before! But that is just me!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, i guess Atlantis


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I can't think of any sci fi model kit/movie tie in that comes out at the same time anymore. 

I would guess the earliest would be a year after Trek 2. Say 2013. Assuming no one else is "secretly" working on it at this moment in time.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

They may change the ship and uniforms for Star Trek 2. Harlen Ellison once said the thing that annoyed him about Star Trek TOS was, that it never took chances. That movie took big chances. Spocks mother and Vulcan, two major points. I loved that film and saw it four times. AS far as model of the Enterprise, buy the Playmates toy and detail it, problem solved. I hope William Shatner is NOT in it. Leonard Nimoy, as Spock was important to the story.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Are we all so bored we have to rehash this subject yet again ? This makes the fifth time in the past eight months, and we have nothing new to add.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Are we all so bored we have to rehash this subject yet again ?


Yup!:thumbsup:


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Enough with the JJ Prise already, please. It is NOT being released, at least not for a long time and by who knows who, move along on this subject, please


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If they do, I'll be happy for those of you who want it, but I don't want it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seriously, if you don't like the topic, why do you feel the need to click on it, read it, and then make nasty comments about it? I used to do this and came to realize there is nothing helpful or constructive in it! Some people, me included, liked the movie and the ship and would love to see a new subject made into a kit, not the same old stuff with new packaging or in a different scale!


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I hate to answer a question with a question, but I think it's a must in this case. If I were a model producer, I'd ask myself a very, basic question: is there a demand for this kit? As I've been going through this board, as well as others, I simply don't see a strong enough demand for this kit to be released in any scale. I think this might be why R2 canceled it in the first place. In order for any sort of product to have profitability, there must first be enough to demand to justify costs of production, and I really don't think that exists.

From my own perspective: I'm 35 years old, but there's still a kid in me that loves building sci-fi or Trek models because its nice to escape into that world and reminisce about my favorite stories. As much as I loved JJ Trek, I just don't have that kind of connection with it. It's like comparing the 1953 War of the Worlds to the Spielberg WotW. Both are great movies, and the latter obviously has superior special f/x. However, the 1953 film is far more special to me as I first watched it with my dad when I was a kid. Thus, I own two (unassembled) kits from that movie, and have never even considered purchasing a kit from the Spielberg film (if one even exists).


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

RSN said:


> Seriously, if you don't like the topic, why do you feel the need to click on it, read it, and then make nasty comments about it? I used to do this and came to realize there is nothing helpful or constructive in it! Some people, me included, liked the movie and the ship and would love to see a new subject made into a kit, not the same old stuff with new packaging or in a different scale!


No argument there RSN. My post was meant in this vein: This thread just appeared to be another "grasping at straws" thread by the OP about the JJ Prise,one of many when it is well known and documented that is is not happening in the near future by any company. If people liked the movie and wanted the model, I'm sorry they will miss out on it. I personally didn't like either and had no plans to buy.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SDF-3 said:


> No argument there RSN. My post was meant in this vein: This thread just appeared to be another "grasping at straws" thread by the OP about the JJ Prise,one of many when it is well known and documented that is is not happening in the near future by any company. If people liked the movie and wanted the model, I'm sorry they will miss out on it. I personally didn't like either and had no plans to buy.


Understood, but my post was not aimed at any one comment, hence no one's quote in my post. Just a general observation that, if you read the subject, you know what the topic is before you enter. If you make the conscience effort to click and enter, have some respect for those who choose to have a civil conversation about who, in the future, might produce a kit. Just sayin'!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, Do you think that even though Round 2 cancelled their J.J. Abrams Enterprise that some other company may still make it as a plastic model kit. I also attended a hobby show at a Hobbytown last Saturday while I was on vacation. No Sci Fi models but plenty of Military kits and well built. Maybe next year I hope, I'd like to see some Star Trek kits built and painted. Guy Schlicter.


Yes I too would like to see this in a kit, but why do you keep starting threads like this????? What is the point???????


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Yes I too would like to see this in a kit, but why do you keep starting threads like this????? What is the point???????


I express what I think, I try to be positive even when others aren't. If you don't like what I say then don't read it.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I express what I think, I try to be positive even when others aren't. If you don't like what I say then don't read it.


Well, Guy I think all that is meant is that the JJ Prise HAS been whipped like a dead horse, can we maybe express another subject? All the threads in the world about it are not going to get it any sooner.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I express what I think, I try to be positive even when others aren't. If you don't like what I say then don't read it.


Guy, what would be interesting is, if they did the version in the first film, would get 2 sets of window decals. Since the scale was never really established, and seems to have been enlarged at the last minute, WE could choose the size! If one comes out from the second movie, I hope the size difference is put to rest and find out just how big, or small, she really is! Here is to the future, and positive thinking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, to answer the original poster, I kinda doubt it. It seems that R2 was the last, best hope for seeing that ship as a plastic kit. But hey, you never know. I didn't care for the ship, but I would have bought one to use for bashing...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Dr. Brad said:


> Well, to answer the original poster, I kinda doubt it. It seems that R2 was the last, best hope for seeing that ship as a plastic kit. But hey, you never know. I didn't care for the ship, but I would have bought one to use for bashing...


Truth be told, I'm not crazy about the ship design, too. But I'd still like a model of it regardless.

Sean


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

SJF said:


> Truth be told, I'm not crazy about the ship design, too. But I'd still like a model of it regardless.
> 
> Sean


 same here and it was a let down when it got cancelled. I wanted to build a few models of it.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I was thinking of using the saucer section with everything else from the refit...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Personally, I think that if there was a poll between the JJ-Prise and the Kelvin being offered, that most people would choose the Kelvin.

I have no love for the design configuration of the JJ-Prise, but I would have still bought one or two kits and reconfigure the component design and locations to something that I would find more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Y'know, like the design or leave it, that ship has sailed. 

Sorry. Seriously, in terms of (relative) mass-market sales, even if it hadn't been cancelled, I think the window of opportunity has passed for the JJPrise. The movie just didn't have the legs necessary to make this kind of thing sell. Sure, TMP was just one movie (like this one) when the AMT smoothie came out, but Trek fever was on an upswing and the public had a much longer attention span, so the kit sold.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dr. Brad said:


> Well, to answer the original poster, I kinda doubt it. It seems that R2 was the last, best hope for seeing that ship as a plastic kit. But hey, you never know. I didn't care for the ship, but I would have bought one to use for bashing...


Who would have thought 10 years ago someone would give us Pal's "War of the Worlds" and "When Worlds Collide" kits. There are more players in town now other than Round 2. While they debated what direction to go in, other companies took risks, some paid off, enough for them to grow and provide more new kits than re-pops. No bashing here, just a true observation. I believe one of these other companies could pick up the Star Trek 2 license, and it will pay off for them in a big way! But my glass is always half full!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RSN said:


> But my glass is always half full!


Add a little Scotch!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> Add a little Scotch!


Never had a drop in my life. Life is to good without it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

As a couple have people have already said, the window of opportunity for the JJprise has come and gone. The film came out in 2009 and it's already 2011. If the JJprise finds its way to hobby store shelves would be around the time the next Trek film comes out.

While it's true that speculation is relatively harmless, this has had almost as much discussion as the 1/350 TOS Enterprise has had. Asking people that have as much of a clue as the OP has isn't going to foster any meaningful discussion.

As for Trek models from that film. Someone took the time and effort to scratch build the Kelvin...if someone wants a model of the JJprise so much, why not scratch build one of your own? It's worth a try if you feel that you have an empty space on a shelf that's just begging for the JJprise to fill it.

Bryan


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Changes that I would like to see if they "tweek" the design for the next movie would be to change the engine cap color from blue to orange, and remove some of the cowling, to more closely resemble the TV E. Also, I would "beef-up" the secondary hull, filling it out in width as well as filling in the undercut a bit in the stern. To me it would look more in proprtion to the viewers eye. Even with the design as it stands now, it is a much nicer looking ship than horrid designs of the TNG Enterprise D and the NX-01 of Enterprise....in my opinion!


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Grasping at straws here...

maybe, just maybe, Revell of Germany is working on the kit. Seems that the TOS E and KBC were sort of a surprise.

About as much as when the popped the Voyager back out.

$50.00 bucks to a fine Gentleman in England...considering that the Voyagers go for $100.00 (or more)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I express what I think, I try to be positive even when others aren't. If you don't like what I say then don't read it.


How can I like or dislike what you say unless I read it????????????
And maybe, just maybe R2 cancelled the Enterprise from ST XI so they could announce a bigger scale model of the Enterprise instead of the little one they had in mind??????:wave:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> How can I like or dislike what you say unless I read it????????????
> And maybe, just maybe R2 cancelled the Enterprise from ST XI so they could announce a bigger scale model of the Enterprise instead of the little one they had in mind??????:wave:


 I actually hope they will make a larger kit of it. The other one at 1/1000 Scale was too small. Maybe the big surprise for next year is that they are planning a larger kit. One can only hope.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I actually hope they will make a larger kit of it. The other one at 1/1000 Scale was too small. Maybe the big surprise for next year is that they are planning a larger kit. One can only hope.


So that means that there won't be another thread about it until then Guy?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Gemini1999 said:


> As for Trek models from that film. Someone took the time and effort to scratch build the Kelvin...if someone wants a model of the JJprise so much, why not scratch build one of your own? It's worth a try if you feel that you have an empty space on a shelf that's just begging for the JJprise to fill it.
> 
> Bryan


I've been thinking of doing just this for a while, now. I've already built my own version of the Kelvin. 

http://mcfergeson.110mb.com/kelvin.htm

I've held off building my own JJ-prise because I thought a regular model would be coming out. But I may still consider trying this on my own. 

Sean


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

It's funny. We now have the Big Frankie, the Moonbus and the Aurora T-Rex all available. But we can't get a kit of the Enterprise from the most successful Trek movie ever made. 

Go figure. I've got my fingers crossed for Revell Germany.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jodet said:


> It's funny. We now have the Big Frankie, the Moonbus and the Aurora T-Rex all available. But we can't get a kit of the Enterprise from the most successful Trek movie ever made.
> 
> Go figure. I've got my fingers crossed for Revell Germany.


SING IT!!!!!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Jodet said:


> It's funny. We now have the Big Frankie, the Moonbus and the Aurora T-Rex all available. But we can't get a kit of the Enterprise from the most successful Trek movie ever made.


Well yeah but they took up to 40 years to get! I'm sure the JJPrise will be made in the next 40. 
Remember the Reliant came like 15 years after WOK!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

GSaum said:


> As much as I loved JJ Trek, I just don't have that kind of connection with it. It's like comparing the 1953 War of the Worlds to the Spielberg WotW. Both are great movies, and the latter obviously has superior special f/x. However, the 1953 film is far more special to me as I first watched it with my dad when I was a kid. Thus, I own two (unassembled) kits from that movie, and have never even considered purchasing a kit from the Spielberg film (if one even exists).


Well, guess what...they ARE releasing a kit of the martian war machine as seen in Speilberg's remake...so your theory of supply/demand doesn't really hold up.

Kind of silly to make sweeping generalizations about what we think the rest of the world will buy based on what WE like, or think the rest of the people who post here would like...my GUESS is that members here represent a small portion of worldwide model makers...but I'll stop before I make any sweeping generalizations.

I ADORED the movie...as I have stated elsewhere, best TREK movie ever. Most all of the movies with TOS actors pretty much stunk, IMHO, with possible exception of WRATH OF KAHN. JJ's movie was more true to the characters and spirit of the original series than any of the first 5 movies were...and I've been a diehard fan since the original series aired back in the 1960's. Yeah, I'm an old fart.

Anyways, regardless of the rants and the JJ movie haters, count me in to buy a model of the ship if they ever make it...heck, I'll buy TWO just to cheese off all the haters!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

drmcoy said:


> JJ's movie was more true to the characters and spirit of the original series than any of the first 5 movies were...and I've been a diehard fan since the original series aired back in the 1960's. Yeah, I'm an old fart.


Whenever I hear or read this I shake my head in total disbelief. Indeed I'm currently revisiting TOS, nearing the end of Season 1, and there is absolutely no common element between it and Abrams' cesspool of a movie. It's like comparing a delicious pasta with glass of good beer with a plain processed cheese sandwich with a glass of warm tap water. Even "Spock's Brain" is art compared to JJ's "work."

And I've been watching _Star Trek_ since 1970.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

For me the original Star Trek does not stand up to the test of time well, that includes the films. Sorry for all the die-hard fans who think otherwise. As I have gotten older and wiser about the world I have noticed that the original series was a racist, sexist and slightly homophobic show. Racist? Yes! The crew continually harassed Spock about his heritage and delighted when he acted more human, indicating that it made him a better person to turn his back on his culture. Sexist? No woman was able to pass the test to become captain.....'nuff said! Homophobic? Just watch "Bread and Circuses" and see how Merrick is treated!

The new movie was a breath of fresh air to a franchise that nosedived with TNG. 

I say all of this as someone who used to run Star Trek conventions and dressed up and pretended. Well, I grew up, and JJ Abrams has now given me a Star Trek I can enjoy as an adult, not someone trying to hold on to my past and my childhood. But that is just my perspective, I don't expect anyone to agree with me. :wave:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG...

This thread is gonna get shut down if we start a discussion about the merits or faults of the 2009 film. I've never seen a discussion go in that direction that didn't get locked. Let's just stick to the model aspects of the discussion and leave the movie reviews in the past.

Bryan


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

RSN said:


> For me the original Star Trek does not stand up to the test of time well, that includes the films. Sorry for all the die-hard fans who think otherwise. As I have gotten older and wiser about the world I have noticed that the original series was a racist, sexist and slightly homophobic show. Racist? Yes! The crew continually harassed Spock about his heritage and delighted when he acted more human, indicating that it made him a better person to turn his back on his culture. Sexist? No woman was able to pass the test to become captain.....'nuff said! Homophobic? Just watch "Bread and Circuses" and see how Merrick is treated!
> 
> The new movie was a breath of fresh air to a franchise that nosedived with TNG.
> 
> I say all of this as someone who used to run Star Trek conventions and dressed up and pretended. Well, I grew up, and JJ Abrams has now given me a Star Trek I can enjoy as an adult, not someone trying to hold on to my past and my childhood. But that is just my perspective, I don't expect anyone to agree with me. :wave:


Well said...and not said very often. I, too, adored and still adore the original Trek for what it was...but it was what it was...and that was 50 years ago!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> Whenever I hear or read this I shake my head in total disbelief. Indeed I'm currently revisiting TOS, nearing the end of Season 1, and there is absolutely no common element between it and Abrams' cesspool of a movie. It's like comparing a delicious pasta with glass of good beer with a plain processed cheese sandwich with a glass of warm tap water. Even "Spock's Brain" is art compared to JJ's "work."
> 
> And I've been watching _Star Trek_ since 1970.


Well, guess we're gonna have to simply agree to disagree. I have seen every TOS episode about 20 times (I know, I need to get a life) ... but I am intimately familiar with every episode, storyline, etc etc. and to hold up the original series as far as genuine drama, character development, etc to the JJ movie...well...I guess the polite thing to say is if you think SPOCK'S BRAIN is a higher caliber of art, then there is little I am ever going to say that will convince you otherwise. I'll take JJs cheezewhiz and tap water any day.

As for threats of mods closing down this thread -- by all means, have at it. It started as yet another inquiry about a model that will likely not see the light of day for at least another year, so what else is to be said about THAT subject? 

Sorry, as much as I realize what I say makes little difference to those who see things differently than I do, I will not sit idly by and not offer my opinion of why I think the JJ movie was excellent and why I want a model of the ship portrayed in it.

Spock's Brain? Really?? Guess Spock isn't the only one in need of a brain. Uh oh, I'm getting all snarky...time to go.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I believe I will go back and complete my own build.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

So, to sum up this end of the discussion, can we paraphrase Nero and say, "TOS was a great show, but that was another world."? 

Honestly, my only beef is the attrocity they called (ugh!) "Enterprise". Otherwise, the story was a bit light, but the actors were fine, and their characters mostly true to the originals. (Except Uhura's throwing herself at Spock...) 

Larry


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

> I believe I will go back and complete my own build.


so that means.....?!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gemini1999 said:


> This thread is gonna get shut down if we start a discussion about the merits or faults of the 2009 film.


If you want to discuss movies then I'd respectfully suggest that you do so on the movie forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I've no doubt that a model of this ship will be made eventually, it seems most Trek ships make it to styrene -- all in good time.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

RSN said:


> For me the original Star Trek does not stand up to the test of time well, that includes the films. Sorry for all the die-hard fans who think otherwise. As I have gotten older and wiser about the world I have noticed that the original series was a racist, sexist and slightly homophobic show. Racist? Yes! The crew continually harassed Spock about his heritage and delighted when he acted more human, indicating that it made him a better person to turn his back on his culture. Sexist? No woman was able to pass the test to become captain.....'nuff said! Homophobic? Just watch "Bread and Circuses" and see how Merrick is treated!
> 
> The new movie was a breath of fresh air to a franchise that nosedived with TNG.
> 
> I say all of this as someone who used to run Star Trek conventions and dressed up and pretended. Well, I grew up, and JJ Abrams has now given me a Star Trek I can enjoy as an adult, not someone trying to hold on to my past and my childhood. But that is just my perspective, I don't expect anyone to agree with me. :wave:


This simply illustrates to me that you really don't know much about TOS.  It sounds to me as if you bring a lot of your own baggage and preconceptions to it. That's your right, but it's also way off the mark.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> This simply illustrates to me that you really don't know much about TOS.  It sounds to me as if you bring a lot of your own baggage and preconceptions to it. That's your right, but it's also way off the mark.


Ummm...no baggage here, just a lot of life experiance! Oh, and thanks for taking a personal shot at me, that shows class. Bazinga! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Seashark said:


> I've no doubt that a model of this ship will be made eventually, it seems most Trek ships make it to styrene -- all in good time.


I have no doubt that you are right. 
Patience isn't my best virtue, but we will see it soon enough. 
As mentioned before, it will be interesting to see if JJ and company make any modifications for the next movie. (I vote for RED bussard collectors myself!)
Cheers!


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm hoping for red as well. In the movie they discuss boosting the warp 
yeild. Getting the anti-matter to run hot (red) would definately be a feasible
explaination, for that situation. Sure would make a lot of fanboys happy to see, me included.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> This simply illustrates to me that you really don't know much about TOS.  It sounds to me as if you bring a lot of your own baggage and preconceptions to it. That's your right, but it's also way off the mark.


Did you not read what I just posted?

:freak:

I don't care if you guys agree with one another or not as long as the conversation remains civil. 

Unfortunately a mutual respect for each other's opinions appears to be too much to ask. TOS championed tolerance, but judging from the way some of you belittle one another the lesson has been lost.

If and when an injection molded kit of the so-called "JJ-prise" becomes available word will no doubt find its way to this site. In the meantime, this thread has clearly run its course.


----------

